# If you could choose one smoker....



## Canadagrown (Aug 19, 2019)

I’m sure this may have been discussed in this site at some point, but I’m curious to see some opinions with all the different types of smokers out there. Which one would you choose and why? I currently have a pellet smoker and really like it, but space is an issuer if smoking for a large get together. Thanks!


----------



## ofelles (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a Yoder YS640.  It does a get job on everything I have cooked from smoked salmon the Jaliso-style goat stew.  And for large cooks I fit 7 10+ pounds of pork butts on it at once.  I am very please with my purchase after 1 1/2 years.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 19, 2019)

After doing much research, I finally purchased a Stump's Baby.  I can do 6 pork shoulders in it at one time.  It has made my BBQ cooks much more professional and predictable.  It is also insulated so I can use it in the winter.

It would be hard to convince me that any smoker is better.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 19, 2019)

You're going to get a lot of opinions on this one, and they will ALL be right!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 19, 2019)

Love my wsm 22.  Can do a lot at a time (50 lb of pork butts easy) or a little.   Also set and forget especially with my cyberq.


----------



## krj (Aug 19, 2019)

My gravity fed hands down. Space for days, runs forever on a single bag of charcoal, with the fireboard/fan it heats up fast, recovers quickly, and maintains like an over. Price tag hurts, but so worth it.

After my GF, I'd probably say the WSM. It's highly modable, has a good amount of space, is extremely beginner friendly but has room to use more advanced techniques.


----------



## radio (Aug 19, 2019)

Wood/charcoal smoker choice would be Peoria custom cooker all the way!!
Pellet would be Yoder YS640


----------



## sandyut (Aug 19, 2019)

Rec Tec Bull.  Does it all consistently and easily.


----------



## Canadagrown (Aug 19, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> You're going to get a lot of opinions on this one, and they will ALL be right!



Wow you weren’t lying. Not even two of the same have been mentioned lol


----------



## sandyut (Aug 19, 2019)

I would have to agree - once you hit a budget threshold, the quality seems to be similar and the variations come down to budget, warranty, options, and preferences.

Below that threshold quality and consistency is more of an issue.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 19, 2019)

I love my MES 30. If I could do it all over again, I would have never bought my GMG Davy Crockett and just used my MES 30.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 19, 2019)

I love my WSM. That said, if I'm ever in the market for another smoker, I'd buy a cabinet type. It's versatile, insulated, and can use wood, charcoal, or a combination of them both. Vertical smokers are the most fuel efficient and don't take up much space. Pretty hands-off, too. They are pricey, 4x the cost of a WSM, but dang I want one.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 20, 2019)

radio said:


> Wood/charcoal smoker choice would be Peoria custom cooker all the way!!
> Pellet would be Yoder YS640



Those Peroria pits are some nice looking units for sure.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 20, 2019)

"...space is an issue"  Can we get a bit more detail regarding this?  How many is a large get together? What proteins would you be smoking?


----------



## Canadagrown (Aug 20, 2019)

schlotz said:


> "...space is an issue"  Can we get a bit more detail regarding this?  How many is a large get together? What proteins would you be smoking?



For instance. This past weekend I hosted a smoke off at my place with a bunch of buddies who enjoy smoking and about 50 people. There were two categories, ribs, and smokers choice. I did 4 racks of baby backs and that took up my entire grill so I couldn’t even enter the other category. And the 4 racks take THE ENTIRE GRILL. I’ve done this amount many times before and would like more room. I currently have a Camp Chef Smoke Pro SE 24 which has 480 sq inches. It has no second rack or anything. I love the smoker, it is perfect amount of space  90% of the time. I’m just being picky and thinking ahead at my next smoker.

BTW I won the rib category using Al’s method. Never fails. The other bozos were running around frantically the whole time and I sat on my lawn chair drinking beer with full confidence haha.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 20, 2019)

Canadagrown said:


> For instance. This past weekend I hosted a smoke off at my place with a bunch of buddies who enjoy smoking and about 50 people. There were two categories, ribs, and smokers choice. I did 4 racks of baby backs and that took up my entire grill so I couldn’t even enter the other category. And the 4 racks take THE ENTIRE GRILL. I’ve done this amount many times before and would like more room. I currently have a Camp Chef Smoke Pro SE 24 which has 480 sq inches. It has no second rack or anything. I love the smoker, it is perfect amount of space  90% of the time. I’m just being picky and thinking ahead at my next smoker.
> 
> BTW I won the rib category using Al’s method. Never fails. The other bozos were running around frantically the whole time and I sat on my lawn chair drinking beer with full confidence haha.



Now that does sound like a lot of fun! Depending on what you might be interested in for example, my MAK 2 Star has a total of 858 sq inches.  429 main grate and 429 top grate. Top grate is removable as well.  Best way to purchase them is to buy the full second grate and use it on the bottom and then you have the two half grate bottoms for the top. You can just use one which gives more access to whatever is on the bottom or use both and load 'er up!


----------



## Canadagrown (Aug 20, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Now that does sound like a lot of fun! Depending on what you might be interested in for example, my MAK 2 Star has a total of 858 sq inches.  429 main grate and 429 top grate. Top grate is removable as well.  Best way to purchase them is to buy the full second grate and use it on the bottom and then you have the two half grate bottoms for the top. You can just use one which gives more access to whatever is on the bottom or use both and load 'er up!




I’m surprised mine didn’t come with an upper grate. There are no rests up there even if I did buy it separate. I’d love to figure out a way to get one in there though. Part of my problem would be solved.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 20, 2019)

I am on my second MES40...there will be a third one day unless there is a major unknown breakthrough


----------



## hangmanli (Aug 20, 2019)

My first smoker was a Bradley 4 shelf digital electric smoker.   I don’t use the Bradley flavored pucks anymore.  Just the Amazen smoke tube.  The Bradley has limitations.  I was new to smoking.

My next smoker will be a “Smoke-It” Smoker.   stainless steel cabinet, built solid.   Not cheap.   They make many different  models and sizes.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 21, 2019)

Canadagrown said:


> I’m surprised mine didn’t come with an upper grate. There are no rests up there even if I did buy it separate. I’d love to figure out a way to get one in there though. Part of my problem would be solved.



If by 'mine' you mean an older MAK then there was a stand alone full grate add on for it.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 21, 2019)

If space is an issue, check out the stumps gravity fed smokers.  They have a cooker for just about any situation.  They aren't cheap though.


----------



## Canadagrown (Aug 21, 2019)

schlotz said:


> If by 'mine' you mean an older MAK then there was a stand alone full grate add on for it.



I have a Camp Chef SE 24.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 21, 2019)

If I could only have one smoker then it would be my WSM. If I could only have one outdoor cooker then it would be my 26" kettle. 

Chris


----------



## TomCrump (Aug 23, 2019)

Is it possible to choose just one smoker ? 

After much research, with an eye on choosing just one, I picked a Yoder Wichita.

It has the size to allow me to cook for the 20 people gatherings that we host, but it's small enough that it won't be overkill when I cook for just two people.

I'm still waiting on delivery (Sept 4 ship guestimate), however.

The problem is that while waiting, I pass the time viewing this forum and watching You Tube BBQ vids. This has provided me with just enough information to become dangerous. It also has me wanting a Lone Star Grillz Pee Wee cabinet cooker. LOL

I'm saving up for one, now.


----------



## thebigman65 (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a Horizon RD Classic offset Stick Burner.....take some patience to get it right but I love cooking with just wood and trying to keep it consistent with only controlling air flow.  I really want an Aaron Franklin offset, but I don't think he has started selling them yet! :(


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 23, 2019)

Bayou Classic stick burner works for me. I love it.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 23, 2019)

WSM (or similar) all the way.
I have three "bullet" style...
An 18" and 22" WSM and a 22" trail embers dome, which is a cross between a WSM and a UDS...could qualify as either a "bullet" style or UDS depending on how you look at it.
I love them...can run all three if need be and smoke A TON of meat...I get a bit longer than an hour per pound of kingsford of 230°~250° cook temps...so 40 pounds runs all three low n slow for 12+ hours.


----------



## drdon (Aug 23, 2019)

Whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 23, 2019)

I think it really depends on which meat you smoke most of the time.  Since 80% of my smoking is fish, in my MES40 Gen 1,  I could never consider anything else.  But that is just me with a lot of fish to smoke. 

Other meats will probably require something else.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 23, 2019)

cmayna said:


> I think it really depends on which meat you smoke most of the time.  Since 80% of my smoking is fish, in my MES40 Gen 1,  I could never consider anything else.  But that is just me with a lot of fish to smoke.
> 
> Other meats will probably require something else.



That's a great point. We're a chicken, pork, and beef family, in that order. RARELY do we do fish.


----------



## uncle rick (Aug 24, 2019)

Canadagrown said:


> For instance. This past weekend I hosted a smoke off at my place with a bunch of buddies who enjoy smoking and about 50 people. There were two categories, ribs, and smokers choice. I did 4 racks of baby backs and that took up my entire grill so I couldn’t even enter the other category. And the 4 racks take THE ENTIRE GRILL. I’ve done this amount many times before and would like more room. I currently have a Camp Chef Smoke Pro SE 24 which has 480 sq inches. It has no second rack or anything. I love the smoker, it is perfect amount of space  90% of the time. I’m just being picky and thinking ahead at my next smoker.
> 
> BTW I won the rib category using Al’s method. Never fails. The other bozos were running around frantically the whole time and I sat on my lawn chair drinking beer with full confidence haha.


I got the jerky racks for my campchef and it gives you more space options, i really prefer to use the upper racks when smoking


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 24, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Since 80% of my smoking is fish, in my MES40 Gen 1,  I could never consider anything else.  But that is just me with a lot of fish to smoke.





 cmayna
 - we do a lot of salmon (caught at Sam's) - prefer skin-on steelhead trout but will do other salmon if on special.  I was wondering how you do yours? 

We love it smoked (mesquite) and broiled...but mostly smoked.  I am on my second MES40...


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 24, 2019)

If I could only choose one, I'd want a Horizon or Gatorpit offset.


----------

